

The White House shares their web API standards on GitHub - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/the-white-house-shares-their-web-api-standards-on-github/

======
charlieok
"White House APIs aim to balance a truly RESTful API interface with a positive
developer experience (DX)."

Aren't those two things on the same side? When/how would they be in conflict?

------
risseraka
What's a true RESTFul API without HATEOAS?

